

Failure Mode And Effect Analysis For Software Operations - jesstess
http://www.thesimplelogic.com/2010/03/25/failure-mode-and-effect-analysis-for-software-operations/

======
jesstess
I have some friends who should be doing failure mode and effect analysis on
their lives.

